# Photo-Op Ideas



## Dr. Maniaco

Since I'm concentrating on just the cemetery this year, I thought it would be a good idea to include some sort of Photo Opportunity for the kids (and adults.) Those of you who have seen my stuff know I don't go in for the cutesie stuff, but I want it to be fun. I could set up the coffin so they can get their picture in it ... but that doesn't necessarily work for a group ... 

What have you guys done in the past that has worked well for you? I could really use the ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## scareme

I've gone with the typical bench with static props behind. Once the prop was an actor, and for the next few years people kept expecting it. I found it funny when they acted all scared and it's just a static prop. I wanted to do one with a coffin, but hubby was worried all the people climbing in and out would break it.

I used this idea one year, but it only works for two people. The one holds the knife handle, and the other puts their hand on the cutting board with the fingers curled under. The blood and fingers glued on the board are suppose to look just cut off. A couple things, if you use it. Enough light to see the fingers at night. And glue the heck out of the knife. Every nitwit child tries to pull the knife out. Including these two. lol


----------



## fontgeek

I know it may sound odd, but how about one of those cutouts that you stick your face through? Doing one that looks like the headless horseman is on his steed, and dangling from his outstretched arm is a human head, maybe a full moon behind him (painted in) to help make him stand out a bit more. The human head would be the guest's face sticking through the panel, with the severed neck and hanging gore painted on the panel itself.
Just a thought.


----------



## matrixmom

Scare me --I love it....What a great scene.


----------



## Lunatic

LOL! Scareme....you scare me!
What a great concept and way to pull the tots in. I'd do it!


----------



## matrixmom

Did you see Chuck here on the forum's photo op? too funny
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1025&pictureid=19106


----------



## kprimm

this is what I did

KurtthefinishedDemonphotoopApril2012.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I like this one I found on Pinterest. You could make it more "graveyardie" with Spanish moss, tombstones and crows. Maybe some branches tucked here and there, sprayed black. I like the way the skeleton bodies give it a 3-D effect.








You could do one much better, but it's a great photo op.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

You guys are the best! The ideas are coming now. Thanks!


----------



## Headless

I love all these ideas too.


----------



## trishaanne

I can't find any of my photos but I made a cartoonish zombie with the head cut out. We had a walk through haunt and when they came out, the photo op was there. It said "I made it through Manuel Manor and came out a HEAD"


----------



## Evil Bob




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love those!


----------



## Lunatic

Everyone's photo ops are great. I never thought about doing one before.
Although, I usually get people taking pictures next to one of my props. 
I love the head on a platter gag!


----------



## Evil Bob

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I love those!


Thanks Roxy! We were going to use Jack as a photo opt too , but it rained.


----------



## screaminscott

I just wired a walgreens skeleton to a bench and left it there for people to pose with. The arms and legs still moved (I ended up replacing the regular connectors with zip ties for sturdiness) so they could sit and pose with him how ever they wanted.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Good thread... I was considering doing something like that too.

Joiseygal had a good set.. check out her photo album.


----------



## mroct31

My favorite was this one which I saw last year at a Holloween Store when I was in Ohio visiting my daughter at college. I've not seen one displayed anywhere else and you can buy them but they're expensive so I'd need to build my own.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

mroct31 said:


> My favorite was this one which I saw last year at a Holloween Store when I was in Ohio visiting my daughter at college. I've not seen one displayed anywhere else and you can buy them but they're expensive so I'd need to build my own.


I had posted this same pic in another forum about wanting to do this as well for a photo op but obviously it's an epic build so I have to reconsider my options


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*These are all great ideas!*

I like the idea of a Headless Horseman, So this weekend, I came up with this:




























I'm going to try making a slit in his cape so the ToT can put their head through under his hand. Should look like he's holding their "unattached" head.










I'll try it and see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like that idea, Doc, and he's very colorful, too


----------



## IMU

I made something that took me 6 months to build and complete and not 1 person stopped and took their picture next to it. I've put it up the past 2 displays and nothing. Hopefully, whatever you decide works better than mine. :googly:


----------



## deadSusan

Looks good Dr. M.


----------



## Joiseygal

Since I'm not doing a walk through this year I definitely want to do a photo op and I'm loving all the pics that have been posted. I did one when I first started which the kids and adults enjoyed even though it was a little gory. Anyway here is a pic of my daughter in my photo op.


----------



## scareme

IMU said:


> I made something that took me 6 months to build and complete and not 1 person stopped and took their picture next to it. I've put it up the past 2 displays and nothing. Hopefully, whatever you decide works better than mine. :googly:


I know what you mean. Sometimes I have to tell people, that's a photo op, do you want to take a picture of your kids there? Usually, after a few start taking pictures, others will follow. I think in a lot of haunts, they don't want people touching stuff, so people are not sure it they should be messing with your prop. I've done it for enough time that parents know they can take pictures with my stuff.

Joiseygal, your daughter looks just like you. When I saw the picture, I thought it was an older picture of you. I can see why your photo op was a hit.


----------

